# Luna Moth



## Battou (Jun 25, 2008)

Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF ASA 800





See it Bigger here

A luna moth, This was the first one of these I have ever seen and only the second one my sister has seen in her life of almost fifty years. She rescued this little guy from the parking lot of the Seneca Allegheny Casino when she was leaving in the morning.

The little guy really seemed to like me, when she brought him home he seemed depressed, he just sat there on the tree where she put him. trying to be gentile with him she figured she would just set him down and let him get comfortable on his own....he did not. I went out later to get some more pictures of him and had to slide him off the leave into my hand... after that he would not let go of my finger. I finally got him off and on to the leaves he is on in the picture, after going threw a full roll of film I picked him up again and spent the next half hour trying to gently get him to let go....and placed him back on the more sheltered leave we originally placed him on. He was in a much better mood and assumed a much more natural position hanging from the branch.

Judging from the chunk taken out of his wing I would have to say he survived an encounter with a bird, it would have been ashame to let him stay in that parking lot and get run down.





See it bigger Here

This one taken after I put him back up in the tree


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, I have a great many more of these but I did not have the time to process them, There will be additions comming I hope. I'm not even sure if I scanned the sharpest one either so.....


----------



## Miaow (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool pic


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, it was one of those must have shots for me.

I wish I could have gotten his tail spread out a little more so it could be seen but I did not want to touch his wings for fear of damaging them.


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2008)

A wonderful encounter for you, especially with such a fantastic looking insect!
Good luck with the rest of the editing - definatly hope to see more shots of him. Great detail in the antenne


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

Overread said:


> A wonderful encounter for you, especially with such a fantastic looking insect!
> Good luck with the rest of the editing - definatly hope to see more shots of him. Great detail in the antenne



This is the photo I was saying that I might try stacking. I have the shots to do it, but when I got these back I did not have much time to process, muchless figure out if my software can stack, so this one is currently just normal processing. I am going to expariment with it  along with processing the other shots I took this weekend.


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2008)

well there are some photostacking programs, but best thing is to use layers (different layer for each shot) and then set the layer to something like 30% transparency so you can align the 2 shots. After that work with a layer mask on the top shot to selectivly show/hide parts of that shot - repeat for the rest of the shots to build up the full photo.

It would be great to see this stacked - good luck with the processing!


----------



## Battou (Jun 26, 2008)

Overread said:


> It would be great to see this stacked - good luck with the processing!



That is provided I can pull it off


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2008)

Scraped up a little more time and got another one quick processed before work today and Edited it into the first post.


----------



## Triehard (Jun 27, 2008)

Great picture, great insect, great story.:thumbup:
Haha i guess, sometimes one needs a little luck and the help a good sister.
No such creatures livng over here, must be great to see him in flight.


----------



## Battou (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Unfourtounatly byt the time I came back into work he had alredy left, I never got the chance to see him in flight


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol that was a very touching story. i almost cried reading it... wicked looking moth for sure i can see why it was a big deal.


----------



## Battou (Jul 13, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> Lol that was a very touching story. i almost cried reading it... wicked looking moth for sure i can see why it was a big deal.



It was also a pretty big moth :mrgreen:


----------

